# Hope January 1st 2010 - June 1st 2010



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

TR Hope was born January 1st 2010 at approx 2:30 in the afternoon to Lucy and Buck. She was a gorgeous platinum girl, and the first to be reserved. From a young age I could tell she would grow up to be an awesome girl! She was smart and loved to swim! She liked to curl up with my dog and sleep in her hair. For the first 12 days of her life, she was curled up next to her sister who was the runt. (Despite mine and hopes best efforts, the runt passed away)
She was a sharer too, I would often see her handing out lab blocks to her siblings - making sure everyone got fed. She would push the ball of the water bottle in with her paw while the others had a drink. 

When she was approx 4 weeks old she developed a very quick growing lump and was given a 1% chance of survival since she was so young and the lump was so aggressive with lots of veins supplying it. 









Thanks to the wonderful Dr Linda at Tri Lake Vet hospital, the lump was removed successfully. Hopes heart stopped on the operating table, but Dr Linda revived her. The incision on her belly was very long and scary considering how young and fragile she seemed. Through daily inspections, meds and check ups Hope took it all in stride, as friendly as ever. She was actually adopted by a vet tech at Tri Lake as they fell in love with her. Hope proved to be very strong, and she left her stitches alone and made a full recovery. The op cost us over $400, but money well spent 









Hope made a full recovery, and was over the moon when she got to go back in with her mom and some of her siblings. After she was back in top condition she went to live at her new home and she was spoiled rotten. 

However I regret to update everyone that my lovely little Hope passed away yesterday due to an accident in her cage. Her nest box wasn’t secure and she fell off the top level while inside of it. I wrapped her in a blanket and she has been buried with some (sugar free homemade) yogies. We had a little mini funeral for her, was very sad L She will be dearly missed, I know her family and cage mates are feeling the loss very badly. Even my rattery seems very quiet today, its almost like all the ratties know. 

Play hard at the bridge little one! <3


----------



## VictorianVanity (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. She sounded like such an amazing little girl.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Thank you, she was a sweet little girl!


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

Im so sorry Hope passed away. She seemed to have a strong spirit. At least her second chance at life was a great one.


----------



## PixieRei (May 22, 2010)

Oh my god i'm actually in tears reading this. I'm so sorry for your loss.
You are an amazing person!


----------



## BethJJ (Jun 12, 2010)

aww what a srtong and brave little ratty. My deepest simphothies for a georgeous ratty xx


----------

